# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Boucle FOR dans une JSP

## Chewbaccak

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement sur un projet Servlet/JSP avec Eclipse 3.3 et JBoss 5.0, dans lequel je dois afficher une liste de clients rcupre en session et permettre  l'utilisateur de supprimer un client. J'ai donc pour cela crit le code suivant, qui va rcuprer en session l'ArrayList Clients contenant des objets Client, puis les afficher :



```

```

listeClients.size() prend la valeur 3, comme attendu, et listeClients.get(0).getLogin() renvoie bien le login du 1er client du tableau. En revanche, il n'y a aucun passage dans la boucle FOR, et la JSP n'affiche donc que le titre et les liens prcdant la boucle. J'imagine que c'est une erreur stupide, mais depuis un bon moment que j'y rflchis, je ne la trouve pas.

Si quelqu'un a une ide, je suis preneur !

Merci  :;):

----------


## c_nvy

Et comme ceci :


```
<% for (i=0; i<listeClients.size(); i++) { %>
```

----------


## c_nvy

Tu peux d'ailleurs dfinir la variable i de type int directement dans la boucle for comme ceci :


```
for ( int i=0; i<listeClients.size(); i++ ) {
```

----------


## Chewbaccak

Plus d'une heure de perdue parce que je ne sais mme plus faire une boucle for correctement... J'suis encore plus dbile que j'pensais, j'ferais mieux de me remettre au HTML  ::oops::  ::oops::   ::yaisse2:: 

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ta rponse rapide  ::D:

----------


## c_nvy

De rien. :;): 
C'est dur de faire du Java/J2EE le dimanche. ::aie::

----------


## derek.mf

Salut,

Pour faire plus "propre", il est prfrable d'utiliser la jstl pour faire ce genre de truc :

Faire un forEach avec JSTL

Aprs, c'est toi qui vois..

@+

derek.mf

----------


## Duc Lebowski

Ou au moins niveau performance de passer par un itrateur... (a vite de reparcourir la liste  chaque fois depuis le dbut) :



```

```

----------

